# Take a Break magazine is featuring our story



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

hi, some lovely FF members were asking and I said I would post on here:


Take a Break are featuring the story of how my daughter died this week. 


Wendy
xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Ah bless u Wendy, il make sure I buy it. You seem such a strong person it's just heartbreaking, take care xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Wendy, I'll pick one up, gentle hugs   xxx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi wendycat,  I read your story on here previously.  Absolutely heartbreaking,  I didn't know/don't know what to say.  I see from your signature says that OTD is tomorrow but then I looked through your posts and noticed that things haven't worked this time.  I'm so sorry..... Wishing you all the best for your next cycle!  I'll buy the magazine this week.


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Wendycat,

I'm so sorry for your loss.     

My son from my 3rd cycle of ICSI was born at 29 wks. 18 mths. ago and we nearly lost him twice.  The first time when he wasn't breathing when he was born, and needed to be resuscitated for 19 mins.  so even though we didn't lose him in the end, I know what it's like to have a really premature baby, who we nearly lost, which it upset's me at times how near we were to losing him.  Therefore, I feel some of your pain, so I will definately buy a copy of the magazine this week.

Thanks for sharing your heartbreaking story.

Bye for now.

Many hugs. xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Hi Wendy
I read your story with tears running down my face, I'm so sorry   
You and your husband are very brave in sharing your story, helping all of us whose pregnancies unfortunately don't have a happy ending.


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Wendy. I have just read your story and I am also in tears. You and your husband are so brave for sharing your story about your precious baby girl. I am just so very sorry for all that you have gone through. Sending lots of love x x


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi *Wendycat* I read your story while I was waiting for the train home today. Heartbreaking and so unfair. I've been meaning to read it - especially as I met you on the Jan/Feb thread, so I knew something about what had happened. It's not as if IVF isn't hard enough without such eventualities. You are doing a great job in raising awareness- Matilda would be proud of her mummy xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I also bought the magazine. Good for getting your story out there, as it may hopefully help someone else.
I like to buy those mags anyway, it does crack me up how simplified their sentences are but I love real life stories (as opposed to celeb gossip). Good of you donating your fee to a good cause, I'm rooting for you having a baby to take home very soon xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm actually a writer so it was pretty hard to read the story in the style it was written and not take my red pen to it LOL


I'll be writing my own story soon enough.


ITV have emailed me to see if i want to talk about it on a new discussion show. I'm thinking very carefully about it as I've just had a BFN from ICSI 5 and I'm a bit emotionally raw at the minute.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe tell them that (or don't) and ask them to defer until your book (?) is closer to publication?
What's the discussion about, and is it live (I guess not?) - if pre-taped maybe say a cautious yes so if you get upset there's not the same pressure xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought the mag today Wendy. You did a difficult but utterly selfless and kind thing telling everyone your story. You will help raise awareness and hopefully stop this happening to someone else. Hugs to you


----------

